# BBS RF/Design 5000 logo's



## Adam_VR6 (Sep 15, 2008)

has anyone got an artwork (jpeg, tiff, eps or AI) of the BBS Design 5000 logo? rebuilt my wheels and the original stickers got destroyed and wanna get some printed up on vinyl
even a decent photo would be good enough so i can make an outline, as long as its taken straight on
cheers guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: BBS RF/Design 5000 logo's (Adam_VR6)*

I will take a pic of mine tonight and post it up for you. I need to do the same thing anyway!


----------



## Adam_VR6 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: BBS RF/Design 5000 logo's (MarkeeeVR6)*

that would be brilliant, thanks


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: BBS RF/Design 5000 logo's (Adam_VR6)*

here ya go!!


----------



## Adam_VR6 (Sep 15, 2008)

perfect! thank you my friend
i'll pop up a jpeg when ive redrawn it


----------

